# Lowrance Elite-4x DSI Sonar



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

I am thinking about getting a Lowrance Elite-4x DSI Sonar to use on my malibu stealth 14 kayak. Anyone have any experience with this fish finder or any comments?

Greg


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Talk to JD7.62 that's what he runs on his yak.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I have the 4x not the DSI. I am not sure how advantages the DSI would be for me. All I need sonar for is to find relief, I dont need to know if its live bottom or chicken coops as the both will hold fish. Oh, and bait but I guess they both do that just fine.

DSI does have a disadvantage to sonar, at least from a yak, as the transducer must be in the water which could be a hassle.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for reply. I am working on a plan to make the unit completly portable with the transducer deployed off the side rather than being permanently mounted. DSI looks good on paper, but was hoping to get some insights from somebody who is using one.

Greg


----------



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

Just put the elite 4 on mine. I really like the dsi and the ability to view sonar history and mark structure. The base charts are not that great, so Santa is bringing me a costal chip for Christmas.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

don't think I am going to spring for the gps but I do want a unit that is pretty easy to read. I thought the color would be a good step up from black and white I used last year. Can you see the screen pretty good in sunlight? Does it do a pretty good job of reading the bottom?

Greg


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

I have a elite 4 on my pa. Works perfect. Gps/sonar couldnt be happier with it. Put silcon over the sd card slot though


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I couldnt imagine fishing with out a GPS. Offshore if you dont have a GPS, well, I hope you like the taste of mackerel. Go ahead and grab one with the GPS, saves you money in the long run.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

I havn't done any offshore fishing and I am not sure I want to take the Malibu Stealth out there because it does leak somewhat when water comes over the hatch covers. I mostly fish in the flats, rivers and bayous so I don't think the gps would be as advantagous for me. There was a hint from my wife that makes me think I may be getting the 4x for Christmas. If I do, I will be happy. If I don't, then I'll think harder about the gps. Thanks for feedback.

Greg


----------



## BBreeze (Aug 26, 2009)

The screen shows up great, you may have to adjust the color to what suits you best, but it dose show up good in sun light. Do not sale your self short on the the GPS it can give you a great advange inshore also and the extra $100 bucks is a lot cheaper than a good hand held cost if you decide you need it later
I will give you a example of how i us mine. We have been catching red fish up in the marsh and they have been holding tight to any kind of structure, so as i am blind casting along and spook these fish i am able to mark the structure they are on and return later fish it. This is a advange in my opion, because after a few trips to a area I can can hit those spot and if the fish are not there you haven't wasted half the day blind casting and can move on to greener pasture


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks - good food for thought on gps. I thought the screen would be easier to see, but it is good to hear it from someone who has hands on experiance. Found out my Christmas present is not a FF so my options are wide open.

Greg


----------



## vickroid (Jun 2, 2012)

I was in your exact same situation and was going to get the 4X but I thought about it and got the Elite 4 DSI. I love having the GPS! Granted it is a little more but get gps! YOU WILL NOT REGRET IT!


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks to all for the input. I sprung for the 4x dsi/gps combo today. Academy has them for $249. Seemed like a great deal to me.

Greg


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

DSI is fairly useless for Salt. That said, if you want it, pick up a humminbird unit because you can get both DSI and Sonar in a single puck. And...only side imaging has to be mounted in the water. Down imaging can be mounted like a standard puck for humminbird. I've got a DI/Sonar unit by Humminbird mounted with their kit in the hull. Best setup I've had in a while. That said, I think I would go Lowrance for sonar as it's better setup out of the box.


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

Now that I have the dsi/gps combo, I am wondering if I really need to buy a map chip. If so, which would you guys recomend? I will be fishing mostly Escambia and Blackwater Bay areas along with their tributaries and bayous. Will the chips provide info that I can use?

Thanks, 

Greg


----------



## Pokey Pogie (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a DSI on my Stealth 14. I was going to get the Elite, but they were sold out of them so I sprung for the DSI. It is a nice unit, but to be completely honest, I like the display on my Lowrance M68c that is on my X Factor much better. I had to adjust the colors and brightness to get it to where I could see it, but the M68c is easy too see in any light. But, maybe it's my eyes and not the unit. 

Stealth 14









X Factor


----------



## cetsa (Dec 28, 2012)

Elite-4 DSI is getting very good reviews but it doesn't have 2D sonar: http://www.fishfinders.info/lowrance-elite-4-dsi-review


----------

